# Need to find very low profile kitchen drawer hardware



## galmoughraby (Jan 10, 2011)

We added hardware to our kitchen cabinets to add a nice touch to them, and it turns out that the drawers in two of the corners won't open all the way because the new hardware on the drawer next to it (sitting at 90 degrees) sticks out too far. Or rather, the drawers were built too close together. I want to replace the hardware I bought with something very low profile, rather than trimming off the sides of those drawers, or recessing the part into the drawer. Unfortunately, the hardware I'd need would have to have a 1/2" projection. Does anyone know where I can find a knob or pull (preferably knob, since we have a hole for a knob now) that is this shallow? I can't find one online or at Home Depot.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Wow, ½" is all you can work with??? Hmmmmmmmmmm.......You're right, that's going to be next to impossible for any 'regular' hardware or BB store.... perhaps a craft supply store might be a better place to start? 
Jewelry boxes have some pretty small knobs and handles on them. 
Try your local "Michaels" or similar store. Betcha find something there!
You'll likely have to finish it yourself if it's a wooden one though.

DM


----------

